# What Meds?



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

What meds do you think will work best for me?

My doc has prescribed Citalopram but is this going to help with my DP or do I need something else to take with it like Lamictal or clonazepam?

With Clonazepam will I need to take this for the rest of my life?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

A lot of people seem to get really good results with clonazepam, but then again, a lot of people get really good results from vitamins, I think it really is a case of 'each person is different'.

Personally; I really want to try clonazepam, but I don't think my doctor is going to be willing to prescribe any medications of this sort for me at the moment, it's probably for the best.


----------

